# Devastated - Horse has damaged his tendon sheath. Prognosis / experiences?



## MagicMelon (26 April 2012)

Sorry to post in here, I know it should be in the Vet area but I really wanted as many replies as possible and its busier in here.

My fantastic one-in-a-million competition horse looks to be broken and the prognosis very uncertain   We had the vet out last week to scan his hind leg and he found he'd got damage to his deep digital flexor.  He spoke to the Dick Vet as I'd enquired about injections I'd read about that can help speed up the healing, the Dick Vet discussed the injury further with him and said it sounds very much like he's damaged the tendon sheath too which is rather serious and he has a 50/50 chance of returning to work (to what degree of work I dont know).  They have suggested he go to the Dick Vet in Edinburgh to have an operation and stem cell treatment. I'm waiting at the moment to get the name of the guy at Dick Vet so I can speak to him direct about this in more depth as to prognosis / aftercare etc.  My horse I think will be very unhappy being box rested for a long time so its stuff like this I need to know about and if its worthwhile. I asked if it would be worth seeing if it would heal on its own but they'd indicated it wouldn't and after a certain point of time, they could no longer help me.  Luckily horse is insured. 

Has anyone had any experience of an injury like this?  If so, what was the outcome (ie. could the horse return to full competition work - my horse was doing up to CIC* BE and BSJA 1.20m before this)?  Also what was involved with the actual treatment and aftercare?

Thanks


----------



## Amymay (26 April 2012)

Really sorry to hear this.  I know how devastating the injury can be.

++++++++++++++ vibes.


----------



## Orangehorse (26 April 2012)

Oh dear, poor you, it sounds like a serious injury.
Mine damaged his tendon sheath and it turned out to be more serious than I first realised, but after a couple of months box rest (and a nightmare returning to work/being turned out,needed constant sedation) he returned to full soundness and back into competition as he was before.

Hope it goes well for you.


----------



## saz5083 (26 April 2012)

No experience of this injury but just wanted to say I know how you are feeling so if you need to vent Im a PM away! My one in a million comp horse is currently still recuperating from an injury sustained at the start of January which presented as slight unlevel-ness, and further investigations at the Dick found severe career ending damage  Broke my heart. Initial prognosis was very very poor but he seems to be doing better than expected and *might* still be able to do dressage if he continues to improve.
I do hope they are giving you the worst case scenario and will keep my fingers crossed for a better than expected outcome.


----------



## gillianfleming (26 April 2012)

Can't offer any advice but the vets at the Dick Vet are amazing, if anyone can help your horse they can


----------



## McNally (26 April 2012)

No personal experience sorry but a good friend has a brilliant horse who after a long time off came good. He's competing and just as amazing as ever.
Best of luck x


----------



## touchstone (26 April 2012)

So sorry to hear your news, the only thing I always say with tendons is that time tends to  be the best healer although I've not had one that damaged the tendon sheath as far as I am aware.   Here's hoping that your horse is the 50% that comes right (and vets are always pretty pessimistic just in case I think!)


----------



## itsonlyme (26 April 2012)

Im sorry to hear your bad news. I have had horses with varying tendon/ligament injuries and would always always recommend hydrotherapy spas. Your insurance will pay for it - just Google around for rehab yards near you. Your vet will refer you if u ask. Mine was amazed at how quick/well my mares check ligament lesion healed. 
Here's a random link

http://www.equinespa.com/treatmentfacts.html

Good luck to you, whatever happens xx


----------



## skyejosh (26 April 2012)

Afew years ago when i was working on a racing yard my main horse punctured his tendon sheath. He had to have urgent surgery, was on box rest for 6 weeks and was brought back in to work slowly. It took a long time but he came back to being sound, he was 9 and had pelvis problems as well so didn't return to racing. Although vets said he would have been able to. He is now hunting, and is able to hunt all season and does one day events and hunter trials in between. I hope all goes well with your horse.


----------



## sassybebe (26 April 2012)

My horse damaged his tendon sheath last april aged 16. We were told at the time he may never work again and the aim was to get him comfortable enough to be a field ornament. By the winter he was back competing 1.10/ 1.15 sj. Not sure if it's the same kind of injury but vets tend to be cautious when giving initial prognosis. My horse was injected, no surgery, had a couple weeks box rest before being walked out for 15 mins 3 times a day (becuase obviously nobody ever needs to work!!) then gradually came back into ridden work. I know of a younger horse who did the exact same thing as mine and is also now fully recovered. I was absolutely gutted when i first spoke to the vets but you just have to keep some hope, there's alot they can do now.


----------



## ex racer rider (26 April 2012)

Hi, my mare rosie damaged her achillies tendon and its sheath and she was making a recovery after box rest and gentle riding but when i was turning herr  out she hopped a puddle and completely blew the tendon out, she had to be pts the next week so although yours may heal up and get on the road to recovery you need to watch out while it is getting back to normal as it will be weaker.
leah.
ps good luck with him!


----------



## midnight mayhem (27 April 2012)

Mine damaged his tendon sheath a couple of years ago, his leg swelled up like a tree trunk and vet actually told me to "prepare for the worst" as he suspected a break-cue x-rays!   I cold hosed twice a day, set up a pen in the paddock so he could still be out with my other horse during day...with support bandages..in at night with magnetic chaps. He was basically turned away for about a year as I had my other horse anyway. But now I hack him regularly..canter, gallop, jump fine. I always check his legs but it was as though it never happened, I'd say take a chance, give him time.


----------



## MagicMelon (27 April 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for your experiences and support!  Now I've read these posts I do feel a bit better that the prognosis may be better for him than the vets might let on, I suppose they have to give you the worst case scenario.  Even if he could be back show jumping, we could do without the eventing if we really had to but he'd hate to not jump at all.

To the poster who mentioned hydrotherapy - I cant find any in Scotland by looking on the net, but will definately ask the Dick Vet if they know of any. 

I spoke to Dick Vet last night so arrangements are now being made to book him in there for further investigation.  We'll go along with whatever treatment they advise. I really hope for his sake he comes right as he'd hate life as a field ornament. He's so fed up not being ridden and keeps gazing at the trailer wanting to go out!


----------



## blood_magik (27 April 2012)

I'm in the same position as you at the moment.
we've started walking after a month of box rest.

we had prp treatment instead of stem cell (due to age) and the vet is hopeful that he'll come back into work although he wont be allowed to jump.

good luck - I hope you get the outcome you want. feel free to pm if you want to talk


----------

